#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Schulterschmerzen und geschwollene Hand >

## JanaR

Hallo Team, 
Ich habe lange nach Diagnosen im Internet gesucht und hoffe, hier richtig zu sein.
Nun hoffe ich, dass Ihr mir nicht ein paar Antworten oder Erkärungen geben könntet. 
Also: 
Ich bin vor anderthalb Jahr bei mir zu Hause zweimal kurz hintereinander die Treppe runtergefallen. Ein paar Tage danach ist meine rechte Hand stark angeschwollen, blau angelaufen und wurde öfters eiskalt. Somit konnte ich nix richtig mit der Hand machen. 
Mein Hausarzt hat mir Krankengymnastik verschrieben und da dies nichts gebracht hat tat er es seelisch ab. (nach etwa anderthalb Monaten war es weg) Nur ab und zu ma eine leicht geschwollene Hand doch dies legte sich dann auch wieder. 
Vor etwa 2 Wochen kam das selbe Problem wieder nur das ein heftiger Schulterschmerz dazu kam. Mitlerweile ist zwar die Schwellung abgeglungen doch das andere blieb und der Schmerz wird immer schlimmer. (er kommt und geht und ist ma schlimmer und dann wieder nicht) Er geht mitlerweile von der Schulter über den Ellenbogen in die Hand. 
Über ein paar Vermutungen würde ich mich sehr freuen. 
Grüße JanaR

----------


## katzograph

Hallo JanaR, 
vor einigen Jahren bin ich ebenfalls eine Treppe heruntergefallen: Altbau! Mit ca 4m hohen Räumen. Da kann man sich die Länge der Treppe gut vorstellen. Ich bin aufgestanden, hab mich ein bißchen geschüttelt, nix tat übermäßig weh, weitergearbeitet. Blaue Flecken sind nach und nach auch verschwunden, hab das schnell vergessen.
Rechtes Handgelenk tat bei kräftigen Drehbewegungen manchmal weh, war machmal auch ein wenig geschwollen. War nicht schlimm, nichts weiter bei gedacht. Nach andertalb Jahren bei einer Routineuntersuchung dem Arzt von den leichten Schmerzen erzählt, der ließ das röntgen und siehe da, die Stelle, wo Elle und Speiche zusammengewachsen sind, war gebrochen. Normal wurde das von den Muskeln richtig zusammengehalten, bloß bei den Drehbewegungen im Handgelenk, da gings dann auseinander.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, meine Vermutung, es könnte auch bei Dir irgendwas gebrochen oder angebrochen sein. Lass es mal checken. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## JanaR

Nein gebrochen kann nix sein, weil das inzwischen geröngt wurde. 
Der Schmerz kommt ja von der Schulter geht in Ellenbogen und Hand.  
Aber danke für den Hinweis. 
Gruß JanaR

----------


## Christiane

Ist auch die Schulter geröntgt worden bzw auch anderweitig untersucht worden? Durch den Sturz kann dort eine Sehne oder ein Band angerissen sein. Evl ist auch ein Anteil des Ellenbogengelenks verschoben. Sind deine Muskeln im Schulter-Nacken-Bereich verspannt? Das wirkt sich u.U. auch auf die Gelenke aus.

----------

